
Berlin: at least nine dead after truck crashes into Christmas market - antouank
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/dec/19/berlin-truck-crashes-into-christmas-market
======
venomsnake
And an assignation of an Russian ambassador in Turkey by their policemen ...
it will be one of those days. again.

------
alva
How many Europeans must die for this "cause"?

